# aftermarket nav, retaining factory bluetooth



## chartmidvalley (May 3, 2013)

Hey All, new here but I have a question. What I'm working with:2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS without nav. Does anyone have any suggestions on adding an aftermarket nav in the small screen above the radio controls that looks factory. What I want to do is maintain steering wheel controls, factory bluetooth with those steering wheel controls. Basically I want to make it look like my car came with navigation but I don't want to lose any of the current functions I have. I don't want to use the aftermarket bluetooths because in the past I've used them and most of them are terrible. I've found the stock one is really good and I do a ton of driving. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Idatalink is currently working on something called the maestro that will do exactly that. They currently have it working with the ford sync systems. You must purchase a specific radio and it works through data. On the ford I did, it retained all the factory features, including voice activation and all factory usb and aux inputs. Retaining Steerwheel controls is easy also, they also have Steering wheel control module that you program through the computer and can assign the buttons anyway you want. 

Currently they only work with Ford and specific kenwood radios. But they will be releasing firmware and harnesses' for many other vehicles in the future. 

iDatalink - Maestro - Home to check out the the product.


----------



## chartmidvalley (May 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot! That is exactly what I need. I will keep my eye out with what they are doing.


----------

